# LED light inside vivarium?



## hellspawn1 (Nov 18, 2012)

LED light strips, roof mounted inside of vivarium.

Is it safe?


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/916026-led-night-veiwing-lights.html


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, we make them.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes as stevier has said, i have bought the arcadia moonlight for my beardie's viv.


----------



## hellspawn1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Even for tropical setups? The humidity...


----------



## D8NTP (Nov 5, 2012)

iSTAT said:


> Yes, we make them.


They are excellent quality. Received mine today took 5 mins to fit and look spot on. :no1:


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

D8NTP said:


> They are excellent quality. Received mine today took 5 mins to fit and look spot on. :no1:


Glad you like them mate


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

to answer your question the Arcadia moonlight is rated at IP68 which is totally waterproof. it can even be fitted 50 meters under water for life! it is low voltage and emit the correct 460-480nm moonlight blue at the required 2-4 lux to recreate crepuscular viewing.

im happy to help further if required. 

here is a link in case you need it. Arcadia Reptile: Blue Moonlight LED Reptile Light

john




hellspawn1 said:


> Even for tropical setups? The humidity...


----------

